# Women's Cycling apparel - Survey, please help!



## cycledesigner (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello ladies! I originally posted in the general forum but was kindly directed to post here, as well. 

I am a graduate student at Colorado State University in the department of Design and Merchandising and am developing a product line for serious and professional women (road) cyclists. In order to understand what your wants and needs are, I have developed a short survey. This survey will ask questions about your cycling behaviors (i.e. frequency, preferred season), your cycling apparel (what you do/don't like), as well as some other demographic and psychographic-related questions.

The survey will take about 10 minutes to complete, and there are no known risks associated with your participation. You may withdraw from the survey at any time.

I am hoping that these designs may one day be available to you, to help and support you in your cycling lifestyle! Please follow this link to access the survey:https://qtrial2014az1.az1.qualtrics....Vu2YJxLmzqBZ9b

Thank you for your consideration and participation!


----------

